# $267/bdft. for oak!!



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking to make a little more $$ for your projects?
http://www.thewoodenpalate.com/products/small-dip
You couldn't possibly ask more money for less work without being a politician! They can hook you up with a 6" square endgrain cutting block also from oak (bacteria sponge) for the low price of $100.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I checked out their about page and found this "The Wooden Palate was founded by Ryan Silverman (wood-worker to the stars)..."

They live in L.A. so they're market is most likely Hollywood types and what not. I was a little taken aback by the price but since his customers have a lot of disposable income he's actually pretty smart about the pricing.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Well they are in business so some one is buying them.
Oak and walnut has tannin's and acid in it that naturally kills bacteria, same stuff its roots emits into the soil so other vegetation cant grow under them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The price would be about right if it were pesos and not USD. Because they have a website and they're making them doesn't mean anyone's buying them. The tanins do work to kill bacteria until the board has been cleaned a few times.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I saw this on another thread as well and I don't think it will be around long, their prices are insane.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

You should charge what the market will bear. I applaud them and they should charge what ever they can get God speed!


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

As far as wooden cutting boards harboring bacteria read the first paragraph here, especially the last sentence in it.
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/iafp/jfp/1994/00000057/00000001/art00003


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, they are based in California.
Their green-ness and political correct-ness have to be paid for by someone you know.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> As far as wooden cutting boards harboring bacteria read the first paragraph here, especially the last sentence in it.
> http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/iafp/jfp/1994/00000057/00000001/art00003
> 
> - conifur


I didn't cite wood generally, I did cite oak specifically.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oak cutting boards have been used for centuries and still are. I've never heard of anyone getting sick or dying from an Oak cutting board. My wife uses one for making dough on that was my great grandmothers. That thing probably goes back to beginning of the last century.

Oak cutting boards on Google


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

These products are available in about 80 retail stores in 25 US states, Canada, Japan and Switzerland:
http://www.thewoodenpalate.com/pages/retailers

This is not proof that they are selling well, but it makes me think they could be successful. Good for them!


----------

